# LASSO TOOL IN ELEMENTS 9 (HELP)



## CBP (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently got PSE 9 which is great and i am slowly getting the hang of it....theres alot and it's a big jump from PSE 4 !!!

One thing that is bugging me and maybe it is just me being a noob to PSE 9 is that when i select the standard Lasso tool and start to Lasso around a portion of the image after about 5 seconds the Lasso line disappears and on the top left of the window it says (Not Responding).

Now i can still Lasso but i am doing it blind as in there is no Lasso line anymore it becomes guess work. Has anyone had this problem or know what maybe causing it ??? I have pasted a screen shot below.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2010)

How big is your image/file and what sort of computing power do you have?


----------



## CBP (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Big Mike,

Image size is 927 KB and i am using an Acer 8920G laptop.

OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit
Graphics : Nvidia 9500M GS
RAM : 4GB DDR2 
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo 2.00 GHz (little bit slow)


----------



## CBP (Oct 24, 2010)

Anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2010)

CBP said:


> Hi Big Mike,
> 
> Image size is 927 KB and i am using an Acer 8920G laptop.
> 
> ...


Laptops are not noted as being good platforms for editing, because of their TN type display screens. An external monitor that uses an IPS type display for image editing is recommended

What part of the image were you trying to lasso?


----------



## CBP (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi KmH,

Yes i was aware that the old Laptop may struggle....unfortunately i cannot afford to change at the moment, pity as i saw some really stunning Apple Macs today!!!! 

Anyway i was not trying to Lasso any particular part it's just something i noticed happens when using the ORDINARY LASSO TOOL ONLY. The Magnetic and Poly are fine and do not cause the same problem. I bought it from the Adobe site and downloaded it so it's not a disc version i am wondering if maybe it is a software glitch in the program. 

Thanks for the input. :thumbup:


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 26, 2010)

The "not responding" means its crashing, you don't have either enough ram or processing power for the application to run without doing this, try stopping some of that windows crap running in the background, its eating your ram. H


----------



## kkemsley (Oct 31, 2010)

I am running the new elements 9 (downloaded today) on a new quad core i7 with hyper threading enabled and 6gb of ram. the images vary in size but nothing over 4 mb and experience the same issue with the lasso tool only ???

My memory does not exceed 2.5gb and the cpu usage is below 20%, i bought the system as it should eat this type of work for breakfast !!!  I am inclined to think this is a bug !  is anyone else running a downloaded version but not seeing the issue with the lasso tool ?


----------



## kkemsley (Nov 3, 2010)

...I have discivered my bottle neck !!!
I was running the files from my NAS and elements does not load the whole photo into memory but runs from its primary location !!!

As soon as this was copied locally the "non responding" was elimininated, I was surprised that Elements did not load the whole photograph into memory !!!


----------

